# TPU or silicone case for PW



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a high quality TPU or silicone case for the PW. Has anyone found one yet? I got a no-brand one for the Touch but it doesn't fit very well as it's a little too small, and added too much weight to the PW.

Admittedly, I still prefer using the PW without any cases, and just slip it into a neoprene sleeve when not in use, but a case may help improve the grip a little. I find the PW's back slippery when holding with one hand while lying down. I  know it's not good for the eyesight and I often end up falling asleep!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This is what I have for most of mine as well. Haven't found one made for the PW yet, maybe due to the auto-start feature built in to the PW & cases. Am currently using one for the Kindle Touch, even tho it is a bit larger it is better than nothing. Maybe I'll ask some of the larger vendors on ebay if they expect any to be made.

Actually I like the clear ones as I put Vera Bradley fabric or a photo in them to match my mood or other accessories.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Heard back from 2 vendors on eBay that this will not be made for the Paperwhite. So I guess a skin and sleeve will be necessary items if wanting to read without a case.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for checking with the sellers, Tabatha! I'm surprised by the paucity of third party cases for the PW. Hopefully some nice ones will be available soon. I like my cases light weight and of good quality, so most (stimulated or real) leather cases and seeing smelling cheap plastic ones are out.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I never thought of doing this- what a great idea 



Tabatha said:


> This is what I have for most of mine as well. Haven't found one made for the PW yet, maybe due to the auto-start feature built in to the PW & cases. Am currently using one for the Kindle Touch, even tho it is a bit larger it is better than nothing. Maybe I'll ask some of the larger vendors on ebay if they expect any to be made.
> 
> Actually I like the clear ones as I put Vera Bradley fabric or a photo in them to match my mood or other accessories.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Newly posten on ebay: Fosmon TPU cases

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fosmon-Durable-TPU-Gel-Protector-Case-Cover-Skin-for-Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-/380553058184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item589abad788


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received my Blue cover today, and LOVE it. The Blue is exactly as shown, more a light teal/turq than blue. This matchs my Decalgirl Moon Fairy skin perfectly. 

Maybe a clear one will come later so I can personalize it more, and have the back skin show thru also.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just received a new Clear for my Touch, and also a Decalgirl Laurie's Garden skin, which is working perfectly together. It is too large for the PW tho, so am still waiting for a Clear for the PW.

I have Clear for my Galaxy Tab 7+, Galsxy Player 5.0, K4Black, and Touch. They all come with a cardboard insert which I use as a pattern for photo's, fabric, wrapping paper, cards, or whatever I like to personalize them.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ebay link, Tabatha, ordered two for my mom and me


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Leather, always leather cases... looks and smells so good!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Leather, always leather cases... looks and smells so good!


And bulky to hold when using only at home.

There are several threads relating to Leather covers, OP here was looking for TPU/Silicone cases. Could then purchase a Leather sleeve for when going out with it. Oberon comes to mind here.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CarolineAM said:


> I never thought of doing this- what a great idea





Tabatha said:


> Actually I like the clear ones as I put Vera Bradley fabric or a photo in them to match my mood or other accessories.


And now I need a clear back cover. I've got so much fabric...cool paper...photos...


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a link to the K4 Clear case:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Protective-TPU-Skin-GEL-Case-COVER-Crystal-Clear-Amazon-Kindle-4-Wi-Fi-6-/140642644710?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item20bef472e6

Link to the Kindle Touch Clear case:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360451788143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Still waiting for a Clear Paperwhite.


----------

